# how late can you castrate?



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I know when the ideal is, but how late can you castrate a goat?


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

At anytime. 
But the later you do it the better it would be for a vet to do it.

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

We have a male who was given to us as an intact adult, though not an old man or anything. He's mix of several different breeds probably, so there's no way we were going to use him to breed and decided to make him into a wether. He was much to large in the appropriate area to even think about banding him so we took him to the vet. It took about 30 minutes, the cost was about $50 and we now have a wether who is very sweet.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I have banded several yearling Nigerian boys before and haven't had a problem. I kind of felt bad pulling his jewels through the band one at a time though.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Epona- I wonder if you could use a larger band (full size goat/calf)????


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I used the lamb bands, but I imagine using the larger bands would work too, especially on a larger/older goat


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Kristina, what do you mean you put the testi's in one at a time??


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Since they were so large, I had to put the boys in my milkstand and sit behind them. I then used the banding tool - opened it and pulled the skin of the scrotum through first. Because the testicles themselves were a good size at this point, I couldn't bring the band up over them both at once - I had to manipulate each testicle through one at a time, then close the tool and set the band.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

good to know thank you. I have a 1 yr old that I may band and re home.


----------

